# 3000€ to the winner!!!



## valenzino (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello to all European wild terrestrial orchids lovers!!!

I am involved in the orgaization of an orchids show in Italy for the beginning of october 2012.
During the show there will be the"First International Botanical Short Film Festival".

Participating filmmakers must submit a short film no longer than 8 minutes (including opening and closing credits) narrating, with no restrictions regarding form and content, the search for and the finding of one of the species of orchids that grow spontaneously in Europe.

The first price will be 3000€!!!
Hope that many peoples will partecipate,also because the show in october will be in a beautifull place:Villa Erba.

Here a link to the Festival Rules and Regulations and Application Form:

http://www.orticolario.it/index.php?&pag=1&ins=197
rules-regulations:
http://www.orticolario.it/lib/File/r...olario2012.pdf
Application Form:
http://www.orticolario.it/lib/File/a...olario2012.pdf
Here is a link to the Villa Erba website:
http://www.villaerba.it/index.php/en-home

here link to the Orticolario (show) website:
http://www.orticolario.it/index.php?pag=1

You can contact directly the show organization or send an e-mail to me at:
[email protected]

Hope to see some of you partecipating and meeting in october!!!
Alex


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2012)

That's certainly a good PR stratagy to raise awareness of the show!!!


----------

